# dimesiones de pistas



## nemesaiko (Dic 1, 2006)

me podrian decir que valor tengo que ponerle a las pistas para que salgan bien en la placa estoy utilizando orcad 9.1 solo quiero saber cual es el tamaño perfecto para que las pistas para que no salgan muy delgadas y no tenga ningun problema al soldar los componentes ¿hay alguna tamaño estandar?


----------



## JV (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola nemesaiko, el ancho de las pistas depende mas que nada del metodo de fabricacion de la placa, si es algun metodo casero y con experiencia te diria que el minimo es de 0.5/0.6 mm, si no tienes tanta experiencia te diria que de 0.8/0.9 mm. Las lineas de alimentacion trata de hacerlas de 1.5 mm al menos.

Saludos...


----------



## Fer_TACA (Dic 30, 2006)

Hombre, el ancho de las pistas pienso que sobre todo depende de la corriente que debe circular por ellas.


----------



## JV (Ene 2, 2007)

Fer_TACA, por supuesto que depende de la corriente, pero tambien del metodo de construccion. Por ejemplo, una linea digital de unos pocos mA, en Argentina el mejor fabricante de PCB las puede hacer de 8mil y sin embargo pueden ser de solo 2mil, pero esos espesores son una locura para hacerla en forma casera, lo mas fino que he conseguido hacer o he visto es de 30mil (menos de eso no quedan bien definida sino es con MUCHA paciencia y suerte). Entiendes a que me refiero?


----------



## Fer_TACA (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola JV
Ya se a que te refieres, me imagino que las harias ,bien con rotulador de tinta indeleble que no es atacada con el acido o bien a base de tiras pegadas (papel o tela) que vienen en tiendas especializadas.
Tanmbien se pueden hacer despues de hacer una impresion del circuito en un papel cebolla o vegetal y despues insoloar.
Otra cosa hay pistas que se realizan haste de 0,125mil, para sistemas digitales.
Un saludo
fermin


----------



## m3mho (Mar 20, 2007)

alguien me podria ayudar para saber de que tamaño tienen que ser las pistas para que soporten una corriente de 15A????


----------



## JV (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola m3mho, te faltan detalles como ser espesor de cobre y lo mas importante, temperatura de trabajo. Una estimacion es una pista de unos 200 a 250 mil, por lo general cuando se requiere semejante corriente lo que se hace es estañar la pista.

Saludos...


----------



## m3mho (Mar 20, 2007)

BUENO MUCHAS GRACIAS YO CREO QUE VOY A HACER ESO DE ESTAÑAR LA PISTA YA ME LO HABIAN RECOMENDADO


----------



## JV (Mar 21, 2007)

Es la mejor solucion para no manejar pistas tan grandes.

Por cierto, recuerda que escribir en mayusculas esta en contra de las politicas del foro.

Saludos..


----------

